# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Ola de frío afecta sector alpaquero en Puno, informan

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Mortandad de crías sobrepasa índice normal en San Antonio de Putina*  *Puno, jul. 01 (ANDINA).-* Las heladas que se registran en el departamento de Puno empiezan a causar estragos en el sector alpaquero del distrito de Ananea, de la provincia de San Antonio de Putina, donde la mortandad de crías de alpaca ha superado los índices normales, informó hoy la Dirección Regional Agraria.  
En diálogo con la agencia Andina, la directora de la Oficina de Comunicaciones, Gilda Carcausto Segura, señaló que en esa zona se ha superado en un 2% el  índice normal de mortandad de crías de alpaca. 
Los últimos reportes señalan que hay un 22% de crías de alpaca que han muerto a consecuencia de la fuerte ola de frío en Ananea, cuando lo normal es 20%. Las temperaturas han descendido hasta en 20 grados bajo cero en ese sector, explicó. 
También indicó que en la provincia de Carabaya el índice de mortandad de crías de alpaca se encuentra en 15%, mientras que en Lampa, Azángaro y Chuchito en 10%. 
Asimismo señaló que, a través de Agrorural del Ministerio de Agricultura, se ha  construido cobertizos para proteger a los camélidos en localidades como PichacaniLaraqueri, donde se ha entregado 62 cobertizos. 
En cuanto a la adquisición de vitaminas y antibióticos, dijo que ésta se ha efectuado a través del Pronamachs, como parte de su plan de contingencia de protección de la población de alpaca que en Puno asciende a dos millones 92 mil. 
Precisó que han solicitado al Ministerio de Agricultura una partida de 29 millones de soles para afrontar los efectos de la ola de frío.Temas similares: Agrobanco financia formalización del sector alpaquero en Apurímac Ola de frío causa muerte del 5% de ganado alpaquero en Arequipa Declaran en emergencia sector alpaquero en Ayacucho Direcciones agrarias de Puno y Cusco solicitan S/. 30 millones para planes de contingencia ante ola de frío Consejo Regional declaró en emergencia sector alpaquero de Ayacucho

----------

